# LoginServer down!?



## Láme (11. Dezember 2007)

HeyHo liebe WoW&Buffed.de community!

Wie siehts bei euch aus? Koennt ihr euch einloggen? Bei mir komm dierekt die Meldung "Fehlgeschlagen" - ist das bei euch auch so, oder muss ich mir gedanken machen!? =D

lG


----------



## Flopps (11. Dezember 2007)

Láme schrieb:


> HeyHo liebe WoW&Buffed.de community!
> 
> Wie siehts bei euch aus? Koennt ihr euch einloggen? Bei mir komm dierekt die Meldung "Fehlgeschlagen" - ist das bei euch auch so, oder muss ich mir gedanken machen!? =D
> 
> lG



Ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## Vreen (11. Dezember 2007)

dethecus is grad down jedenfalls


----------



## Esqueleto (11. Dezember 2007)

Grüsse,
jop bei mir auch *nerv* jetzt ist mal einmal krank im Jahr und kann dann nicht datteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Loro (11. Dezember 2007)

Láme schrieb:


> HeyHo liebe WoW&Buffed.de community!
> 
> Wie siehts bei euch aus? Koennt ihr euch einloggen? Bei mir komm dierekt die Meldung "Fehlgeschlagen" - ist das bei euch auch so, oder muss ich mir gedanken machen!? =D
> 
> lG




Malygos auch kein raufkommen


----------



## Korat88 (11. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir ist genau das gleich doch bei mir steht nichtmal fehlgeschlagen sondern er versucht sich einzuloggen ohne erfolg


----------



## realten (11. Dezember 2007)

Láme schrieb:


> HeyHo liebe WoW&Buffed.de community!
> 
> Wie siehts bei euch aus? Koennt ihr euch einloggen? Bei mir komm dierekt die Meldung "Fehlgeschlagen" - ist das bei euch auch so, oder muss ich mir gedanken machen!? =D
> 
> lG



Ja das letzte was ich vorhin im Blizz Technikforum lesen konnte bevor auch das abgekackt ist war so sinngemäß dass sie ein Problem haben und daran arbeiten und dass es in Kürze wieder geht. Also kein Grund zur Veranlassung  ^^.


----------



## Shanlaya (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich habs auch....dachte schon es liegt an meinen PC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ylduran (11. Dezember 2007)

gleiches Problem...

Realmstatus ist aber auf grün..


----------



## Vatenkeist (11. Dezember 2007)

Loro schrieb:


> Malygos auch kein raufkommen



AMBOSSAR fehlgeschlagen kein reinkommen


----------



## Sorogol (11. Dezember 2007)

Arygos auch tot....


----------



## Miraculon (11. Dezember 2007)

Jo, komme bei Blackrock au net rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shania vamp (11. Dezember 2007)

jo , bei mir auch  " fehlgeschlagen "


----------



## Niccie (11. Dezember 2007)

Flopps schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jap auch so..


----------



## Sammies (11. Dezember 2007)

Me 2 

Aber laut Realm Status ist allles ok


----------



## eMJay (11. Dezember 2007)

alles down


----------



## Thirin (11. Dezember 2007)

na klasse.... auch sämtlich blizz foren sind down


----------



## montzz (11. Dezember 2007)

joo bei mir das gleiche aber die die schon auf dem server waren sind es immer noch 

wer rausgeht hat pech kommt net wieder rein *g*


----------



## BtbN (11. Dezember 2007)

Dann heist es wohl für mich: Blos nicht ausloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorogol (11. Dezember 2007)

Blizzard Foren auch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

Guckt ihr hier...scheint nicht nur WoW zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !c3crush3r (11. Dezember 2007)

Ist bei mir genau das gleiche, najo erst heißts:" Don't play on PatchDay " und nun auch "on Tuesday"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Najo hat man schonmal frei und dann sowas, ich liebe mein Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btw: ysera *g*


----------



## Kirali (11. Dezember 2007)

Kann mich auch nicht einloggen. Dann wollt ich auf der wow-europe Seite mal die Foren durchstöbern, die gehen auch net.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn ich schonmal frei hab...


----------



## Optix 18 (11. Dezember 2007)

Rajaxx down X( 
Nichtmal einloggen generell funktioniert ...


----------



## Drohne (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja letzter Beitrag eines Blizzard mitarbeiters im Technikforum:

Das Problem liegt bei uns und wir sind dabei es zu beheben...5 min später war Wow-europ.com wieder offline...


----------



## Janold (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seh schon, alle das gleiche Problem. 
So ist das Forum aber schnell voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loro (11. Dezember 2007)

montzz schrieb:


> joo bei mir das gleiche aber die die schon auf dem server waren sind es immer noch
> 
> wer rausgeht hat pech kommt net wieder rein *g*




tja ich bin gekickt worden vom server


----------



## Princesse (11. Dezember 2007)

Frostwolf ebenfalls


----------



## Lord Gudlor (11. Dezember 2007)

Nazjatar down..
gut das es dieses Forum gibt ich habe schon 2x meinen Router neu gestartet^^


----------



## ink0gnito (11. Dezember 2007)

Der down, ach der auch down, leute die sind alle down, bzw. nicht ganz down, sondern der login server ist down -..-


----------



## Flash Shock (11. Dezember 2007)

Man! ^^
Wenn schonmal Schule um 10:30 aus ist, und ich kurz vor 70 stehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feikko (11. Dezember 2007)

jop bei mir auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vispi (11. Dezember 2007)

also bei mir hängt er schon an der Authentifizierung fest und es geht nit weiter

ebenso sind auch die Blizzforen nicht erreichbar 

eine Teuflische Mischung ^^


----------



## 2Pac (11. Dezember 2007)

Haha und das am Dienstag ohne Patch-Day dabei will ich doch nur meine dailys machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virgotaurus (11. Dezember 2007)

Jop hab auch das prob!


----------



## Lord Aresius (11. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir hängt es gerade bei " Authentifizierung "    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skydragoon13 (11. Dezember 2007)

Es wurd grad in BRD n Ring mit 44 Heilboni gedroppt.. alle haben gepasst das ich den konnte.. sone sauerei -.-


----------



## BtbN (11. Dezember 2007)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Der down, ach der auch down, leute die sind alle down, bzw. nicht ganz down, sondern der login server ist down -..-



Nein, ich bin jetzt gerade auf Perenolde online und kann spielen. Traue mich aber nicht, auszuloggen um zu gucken, ob ich mich einloggen kann.


----------



## Loro (11. Dezember 2007)

Vispi schrieb:


> also bei mir hängt er schon an der Authentifizierung fest und es geht nit weiter
> 
> ebenso sind auch die Blizzforen nicht erreichbar
> 
> eine Teuflische Mischung ^^



Schneesturm hat nur angst das ihr forum zugespammt wird das schalten die immer mit ab wenn es Probleme gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrdrin (11. Dezember 2007)

kargath auch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (11. Dezember 2007)

da hat man mal einmal urlaub im jahr und nu das..man man man


----------



## bravee (11. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (11. Dezember 2007)

hm...... also manchmal hat Blizzard echt Probleme, da fragt man sich, was machen die mit dem Geld was wir alle zahlen............


----------



## montzz (11. Dezember 2007)

BtbN schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin jetzt gerade auf Perenolde online und kann spielen. Traue mich aber nicht, auszuloggen um zu gucken, ob ich mich einloggen kann.




mach es lieber net dann wirst so da sitzen wie wir muhaha


----------



## bigenni (11. Dezember 2007)

das frage ich mich auch manchmal


----------



## Gobonn (11. Dezember 2007)

ich wurd ausm game rausgeschmissen -_- und kommt jetzt net mehr rein


----------



## Skydragoon13 (11. Dezember 2007)

wer ersetzte mir jetzt diesen Krassen Gürtel -.-
lohnt da n Ticket aufzumachen?


----------



## Jailana73 (11. Dezember 2007)

Dito


----------



## Loro (11. Dezember 2007)

Gobonn schrieb:


> ich wurd ausm game rausgeschmissen -_- und kommt jetzt net mehr rein



willkommen im club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (11. Dezember 2007)

montzz schrieb:


> joo bei mir das gleiche aber die die schon auf dem server waren sind es immer noch
> 
> wer rausgeht hat pech kommt net wieder rein *g*


ich wurde geschmissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dakita (11. Dezember 2007)

montzz schrieb:


> joo bei mir das gleiche aber die die schon auf dem server waren sind es immer noch
> 
> wer rausgeht hat pech kommt net wieder rein *g*




naja ich wurde einfach aus dem game gekickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horez (11. Dezember 2007)

acc server auch down passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade eigendlich aber egal keep cool


----------



## Accusatio (11. Dezember 2007)

Forscherliga ebenfalls down. bzw.. gar kein Reinkommen ins Soiel..wer Glück hatte, ist noch drin..ich bin geflogen und warte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun geduldig ^^


----------



## ultranenime (11. Dezember 2007)

Myrdrin schrieb:


> kargath auch down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hatte schon angst xD man immer so ne kacke, sollen sie ihre probleme doch morgen beheben, fals es jetzt an av liegt^^


----------



## Fadekiller123 (11. Dezember 2007)

mir fehlen noch 500 ruf netherschwingen erfürchtig nun lasst mich endlich rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathras (11. Dezember 2007)

Waren grade in Sholo bei Blutrippe, zack, flieg ich raus.... Hatten ihn shcon auf 40%.

So ein Müll....


----------



## Rockerberg (11. Dezember 2007)

destromath auch put 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (11. Dezember 2007)

Gilneas geht auch nicht komme bei authentifizierung nicht weiter


----------



## blackcontrol (11. Dezember 2007)

joa,Festung der Stürme,funzt auch nicht ;O(


----------



## Kalares (11. Dezember 2007)

Man so eine schei.... Thrall ist auch down war gerade 2 stunden DK hero und will jetzt die waffen des Kesseles abgeben und den Gefängnisschüssel des Atralen benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scarabea (11. Dezember 2007)

Malygos geht auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wie ich sehe geht es euch auch nicht anderst...

und ich dachte schon es läge am Internet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na wollen wir mal hoffen das es bald wieder geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Globelyst (11. Dezember 2007)

ich komm immerhin wieder bis "authentifizierung"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich seh dat net so eng wenns länger dauert gibts wieder nen free-play-tag und gut is, find blizzard hats doch ganz gut geregelt, auch wenn ichs n bisschen mager finde, dat se nich ne übersicht im loginscreen machen welche server down sind und wie lange noch und falls et noch nich gesagt wurde forscherliga is auch down =)


----------



## Lokr (11. Dezember 2007)

Loaderon auch putt^^


----------



## Tommybee70 (11. Dezember 2007)

Also jeder wurde gekickt da kann mir keiner sagen er spielt noch. 
Und es kommt auch keiner rein ins Spiel weil die Login Server down sind. 
Also Leute schreibt doch net so ein Müll teilweise... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gesia (11. Dezember 2007)

eredar auch kein draufkommen ;(


----------



## realten (11. Dezember 2007)

Ja meine Güte die Server sind down. Muss das jetzt jeder einzeln schreiben ? Also eins macht Blizz richtig: Noch vor allen anderen Maßnahmen so schnell wie möglich erstmal die Foren ausm Netz nehmen.


----------



## Evilslyn (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoffe es geht um 12 wieder, sonst kann ich ja keine Mittagspausen farmaktion starten ^^


----------



## Salutaris (11. Dezember 2007)

Loro schrieb:


> Schneesturm hat nur angst das ihr forum zugespammt wird das schalten die immer mit ab wenn es Probleme gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



muhh wer will denn hier rumspamen es geht nur darum das man sich irgend wo ne Info ziehen kann was nun los ist

sonst bastelt man ne halbe Stunde an seinem PC rum weil man ja annimmt es könnt an einem selber liegen


von mir aus reicht ne Info auf der Startseite von WOW aber irgend wo sollte doch schon was stehen


----------



## derpainkiller (11. Dezember 2007)

> ich komm immerhin wieder bis "authentifizierung" w00t.gif


geht mir auch so :/
Man das regt auf ich war dieses Jahr glaub ich 3mal krank und ich konnte NIE zocken >.<
Das dümmste ist aber noch dass ich davor Französisch gelernt hab... -.-


----------



## Lomiraan (11. Dezember 2007)

BOha -.-

Und dafür zahl ich monatliche Gebühren?das ich mich nich einloggen kann? -.-


*GRRRR*

Aber, aufregen bringt auch nix xD


----------



## bravee (11. Dezember 2007)

ich bin noch immer drin, und mit mir viele andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samonios (11. Dezember 2007)

Auf Perenolde geht nix... *grml* Gibt hoffentlich wieder Frei-Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadsneak (11. Dezember 2007)

liest sich eigentlich irgendjemand die nutzungsbedingungen durch?! du hast weder ein recht auf ersatz, noch auf irgendetwas anderes.. du zahlst lediglich für die leistung von blizzard, dass sie dir die server zum spielen mit deiner lizenz zur verfügung stellen und den support.. alle inhalte, items, charaktere, farben, texturen, jeglicher inhalt des games hat niemals dir gehört und wird es auch nie.. also für was willst du ein ticket eröffnen?! dir wird nicht einmal irgendwas ersetzt, wenn jemand die blizzard server hackt und alles löscht.. ersatz bekommst du nur, wenn blizzard den verlust zu verantworten hat.. z.b. ein gm spielt verrückt und löscht dein gold, deine items etc.. also vergiss den krassen gürtel am besten einfach wieder..
proudmoore laut realmstatus ebenfalls online, aber login nicht möglich..


----------



## Köttbullar (11. Dezember 2007)

Tommybee70 schrieb:


> Also jeder wurde gekickt da kann mir keiner sagen er spielt noch.
> Und es kommt auch keiner rein ins Spiel weil die Login Server down sind.
> Also Leute schreibt doch net so ein Müll teilweise...
> 
> ...



Moment, moment. Bis vor ner Minute hat mein Freund auch noch gezockt! Grad hat er ausgeloggt. Ich wollt seit 15 min rein und komm nur bis Authentifizierung - also stimmts sehr wohl! Realm Kil'jaeden.
Und ich Depp fummel am Netzwerk rum und mach mir nen Kopp!^^


----------



## Lord Aresius (11. Dezember 2007)

Fadekiller123 schrieb:


> mir fehlen noch 500 ruf netherschwingen erfürchtig nun lasst mich endlich rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na toll, mir fehlen 5000 Gold   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommybee70 (11. Dezember 2007)

realten schrieb:


> Ja meine Güte die Server sind down. Muss das jetzt jeder einzeln schreiben ? Also eins macht Blizz richtig: Noch vor allen anderen Maßnahmen so schnell wie möglich erstmal die Foren ausm Netz nehmen.



Da haste echt recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die laufen ja alle Amok wenn die Server down sind. Hilfe ich sterbe WOW geht nicht was soll ich machen OMG wie nutze ich jetzt die freie Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelive (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 joa nix geht mehr......naja muss ich wohl bissl was putzen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (11. Dezember 2007)

konnte ich mal wenigstens in ruhe mitag essen...gg


----------



## eMJay (11. Dezember 2007)

Huds schrieb:


> Du Depp, die Gefängnisschüssel gibts nur auf nomal ... träum weiter ...


nee die quest kann man auch auf hero machen du depp


----------



## Würmchen (11. Dezember 2007)

die server sind alle online, nur der login server ist down

also egal welchen server ihr in EU nutzt kommt gar nit erst zur server auswahl hin


----------



## Scarabea (11. Dezember 2007)

@ Huds so nen Komentar bzw Wortwahl muss net sein oder?!


----------



## Seaumais (11. Dezember 2007)

Also Leute wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Nicht die Server sind down sondern der Loginserver. Also ist es egal auf welchen Server ihr wollt, Ihr könnt Euch schlicht und ergreifend nicht einloggen.


----------



## Acusa (11. Dezember 2007)

Fadekiller123 schrieb:


> mir fehlen noch 500 ruf netherschwingen erfürchtig nun lasst mich endlich rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gz zum netherdrachen schonma

ich komm au ned rein :/


----------



## eMJay (11. Dezember 2007)

es kommt immer hin schon das "aktuelles" Fenster


----------



## Skydragoon13 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ganz easy.. es gibt einen Hauptserver.. Der Login Server - Der verweist auf die anderen Server.. ist der Login-Server down/Crasht rum.. könnt ihr euch nich einloggen.. und braucht jetzt auchnich weiter flamen oder so.. es ändert nix dranne.. wir alle müssen dafür Opfer bringen


----------



## Níght06 (11. Dezember 2007)

AEQWIN = TOT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frostwolf = AU ^^


----------



## Jintou (11. Dezember 2007)

Láme schrieb:


> HeyHo liebe WoW&Buffed.de community!
> 
> Wie siehts bei euch aus? Koennt ihr euch einloggen? Bei mir komm dierekt die Meldung "Fehlgeschlagen" - ist das bei euch auch so, oder muss ich mir gedanken machen!? =D
> 
> lG




genau ich dachte ich bin der mit dem einzigen problem ^^


----------



## Toyuki (11. Dezember 2007)

zum glück kann ich auf der arbeit net zoggen sonnst müsste ich mich auch so aufregen wie ihr^^


----------



## kingcold87 (11. Dezember 2007)

Mich würde mal interessieren wo blizz das ganze geld reinstecken....bekommen 13 euro nur fürs spielen mitlerweile 8 euro für char umbennenung....und dann nocgh ganze 19,99 eur für ne transfer....das kann irgendwo nicht sein oder? dann könnten die mal wenigstens für die ausgefallene spielzeit des den leuten gutschreuben...ich mein wenn man nur einen tag veräumt zu zahlen is dein acc gleich eingefroren....-.-....aber naja über die vögel kann man sich jeden tag ärger"! also Mfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalares (11. Dezember 2007)

Huds schrieb:


> Du Depp, die Gefängnisschüssel gibts nur auf nomal ... träum weiter ...




Ja klar und ich habe das teil gerade im Inventar gehabt bevor ich rausgeflogen bin,aber das ist mir jetzt egal ich will nur wieder rein


----------



## Thenee (11. Dezember 2007)

komm och ned rein...

oh mann, da kann ich meinem cheff was ans ohr labern, dass ich krank bin von wegen reinfeiern...


----------



## ultranenime (11. Dezember 2007)

Seaumais schrieb:


> Also Leute wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Nicht die Server sind down sondern der Loginserver. Also ist es egal auf welchen Server ihr wollt, Ihr könnt Euch schlicht und ergreifend nicht einloggen.




das stand jetzt 5mal in anderen formulierungen auf 5seiten ihr müsst nicht alles wiederholen^^ sry4spam aber das suckt


----------



## traix (11. Dezember 2007)

hiho-jo bei mir is die selbe scheisse-beim eiloggen steht-Fehlgeschlagen-
na das is ja super-die bekommen soviel kohle von uns-da müsste es eigentlich laufen und sowas
sollte nicht vorkommen. das mal was vorkommt is ja normal-aber sooft bei blizz probs sind sollten die sich ma echt gedanken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andres77 (11. Dezember 2007)

naja ich würd sagen das die putzfrau mal wieder den eimer umgeworfen hat *lol*

wobei muss sagen die haben ja sowieso ziemlich probs im mom da geht hier was net udn dort mal nicht da steht ein mob bescheiden in der ecke usw also ich find die probs häufen sih im mom *grummel**


----------



## Blackraven07 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hihi, guten morgen ihr buffis,

jupjup auch grade gemerkt alles futsch bei mir das selbe authentifizierung hänger 
erstmal realmstatus gecheckt: I.O. internet gecheckt: I.O. trotzdem nix ^^
Nächstes mal geh ich gleich auf buffed da spar ich mir die 30min Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Blackraven (Mihtrilorden)


----------



## Dragonfire64 (11. Dezember 2007)

Deadsneak schrieb:


> liest sich eigentlich irgendjemand die nutzungsbedingungen durch?! du hast weder ein recht auf ersatz, noch auf irgendetwas anderes.. du zahlst lediglich für die leistung von blizzard, dass sie dir die server zum spielen mit deiner lizenz zur verfügung stellen und den support.. alle inhalte, items, charaktere, farben, texturen, jeglicher inhalt des games hat niemals dir gehört und wird es auch nie.. also für was willst du ein ticket eröffnen?! dir wird nicht einmal irgendwas ersetzt, wenn jemand die blizzard server hackt und alles löscht.. ersatz bekommst du nur, wenn blizzard den verlust zu verantworten hat.. z.b. ein gm spielt verrückt und löscht dein gold, deine items etc.. also vergiss den krassen gürtel am besten einfach wieder..
> proudmoore laut realmstatus ebenfalls online, aber login nicht möglich..



Öhm Deadsneak du liest deine texte schon auch selber oder? Ich fass mal kurz "Du bezahlst dafür das du mit deiner Lizenz auf dem server spielen kannst" wie willst du dat bitte bei nem Serverdown??? o.O


----------



## corliote (11. Dezember 2007)

achja da hat man erstmal um 13uhr schule denkt bissel farmen bevor die kids ausse schule kommen und dann sowas^^naja um 18uhr halt dann erst-.-


----------



## BtbN (11. Dezember 2007)

Samonios schrieb:


> Auf Perenolde geht nix... *grml* Gibt hoffentlich wieder Frei-Tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pere geht wunderbar, spiele da gerade.


----------



## eMJay (11. Dezember 2007)

Skydragoon13 schrieb:


> Ganz easy.. es gibt einen Hauptserver.. Der Login Server - Der verweist auf die anderen Server.. ist der Login-Server down/Crasht rum.. könnt ihr euch nich einloggen.. und braucht jetzt auchnich weiter flamen oder so.. es ändert nix dranne.. wir alle müssen dafür Opfer bringen



es sind auch einige Englische und französiche server down also lieget es nicht nur an den login servern
hier etwas warten und vllt kommt da die seite


----------



## Horez (11. Dezember 2007)

Fadekiller123 schrieb:


> mir fehlen noch 500 ruf netherschwingen erfürchtig nun lasst mich endlich rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aha nur wegen dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightsorcerer (11. Dezember 2007)

also ich bekomm auch nur 'fehlgeschlagen'´obwohl server 'krag´jin' auf aktiv ist


mal abwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashnaeb (11. Dezember 2007)

Salutaris schrieb:


> sonst bastelt man ne halbe Stunde an seinem PC rum weil man ja annimmt es könnt an einem selber liegen



Wenn WoW nicht läuft, hats noch nie an *mir* gelegen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skydragoon13 (11. Dezember 2007)

AW-Thore schrieb:


> es sind auch einige Englische und französiche server down also lieget es nicht nur an den login servern



willst du es nich verstehen? es gibt EINEN großen Login server..


----------



## Toyuki (11. Dezember 2007)

AW-Thore schrieb:


> es sind auch einige Englische und französiche server down also lieget es nicht nur an den login servern



Blizzard wird nicht nur 1 Login Server haben ich denke mal die haben ein Server absturz / mussten die aus irgendwälchen gründen reseten oder so aber anscheind nur Login/Foren Server


----------



## Zinki (11. Dezember 2007)

bei mir gehts auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( und da hätte ally mal das arathi gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((((


----------



## eMJay (11. Dezember 2007)

Skydragoon13 schrieb:


> willst du es nich verstehen? es gibt EINEN großen Login server..


schau noch mal nach oben laut wow sind einige server down... also ist da was größeres


----------



## Muahdib (11. Dezember 2007)

Wow   ... wie Informativ ist das wenn jeder sagt das sein Server ned geht ... 


Seids wirklich so arm oder könnt ihr nicht mal 5 Min ohne WoW ?



Und am besten macht jeder nen eignen Thread auf das er ja sagen kann als 1. es geht bei
ihm was nicht .


Das Forum kann sicher auch Sinvollere Sachen bieten als das .


----------



## ultranenime (11. Dezember 2007)

Zinki schrieb:


> bei mir gehts auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  HORDE FTW


----------



## Toyuki (11. Dezember 2007)

Skydragoon13 schrieb:


> willst du es nich verstehen? es gibt EINEN großen Login server..



die lassen doch nicht alle über EINEN server einloggen die haben dafür mehrer Server ich denke sogar Notfall server (die wenn die Hauptserver abschmieren einspirgen) also denke ich machen die Bug Fix oder ähnliches an den Servern aber ka


----------



## was (11. Dezember 2007)

warum das offi forum down ist ha tja nix mit dem loginserver zu tun
die habden woll keine lust auf die ganzen threads und flames und haben
das forum abgeschaltet
auf jeden fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daffster (11. Dezember 2007)

mensch mensch mensch da is man mal Krank oder hat mit absicht ein auf Krank gemacht und man kann nich zocken *grml* mensch blizz das was an verlorene Zeit draufgeht müsste man gut geschrieben bekommen XD.

Desweiteren start ich einfach ma n Aufruf an die Hexer von Malygos ^^.
Such Also n Hexer der das Epic mount schon hat und noch das Item um das Epic mount im Düsterbruch zu beschwören ich würd mich freuen wenn mir da jemand helfen kann ^^.
Falls jemand auf bezahlung besteht *>.>* in ich bereit 50g zu zahlen ^.^.

MFG
Daffy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andres77 (11. Dezember 2007)

corliote schrieb:


> achja da hat man erstmal um 13uhr schule denkt bissel farmen bevor die kids ausse schule kommen und dann sowas^^naja um 18uhr halt dann erst-.-




gensau beor der kindergarten on geht *duck* ode halt wieder nach 22 uhr wenn mama ihn ins bett geschickt hat *flücht*

Mfg Andres


----------



## Sebasti92 (11. Dezember 2007)

bei mir aauch!!!!


----------



## Bonsay01 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ist bei mir auch so " Fehlgeschlagen"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2007)

Also laut der realmstatus Seite sind alle deutschen Server online, nur englische und farnzösischsprachige sind ein paar down.
Also wird's in unserem Fall wirklich am Login-Server liegen ^^


----------



## ReneKF (11. Dezember 2007)

Hat sich auf Lothar gestern schon angekündigt. Erst war der Weltserver down, aber die Inis gingen noch. War ganzschön gespenstisch ohne npcs ^^

Und dann waren gestern ständig Disc von gruppenmitgliedern.

Wird zeit dass Mittwoch wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebasti92 (11. Dezember 2007)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html die realms sind online


----------



## Masterlock (11. Dezember 2007)

montzz schrieb:


> joo bei mir das gleiche aber die die schon auf dem server waren sind es immer noch
> 
> wer rausgeht hat pech kommt net wieder rein *g*



Stimmt nicht! Bei mir wurde die Verbindung unterbrochen. Danach konnte ich mich nicht mehr einloggen.


----------



## Legends (11. Dezember 2007)

War bei mir das selbe ...
Kurz davor die erste Manaschmiede abzuschalten ...
Zack ... Verbindung unterbrochen !


----------



## PgKing (11. Dezember 2007)

was für eon scheis will daddeln


----------



## Níght06 (11. Dezember 2007)

Oh man wie sich alle direkt aufregen XD

Ich finds jedes mal nice E-D


----------



## Vreen (11. Dezember 2007)

Zinki schrieb:


> bei mir gehts auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ja nee is klar


----------



## Lord Gudlor (11. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns aufm Realm sitzen noch 1 Schamane 1 Priester und 1 Druide am Lagerfeuer^^ (sind also Online) bin mit denen im TS... sauerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Realm: Nazjatar


----------



## KICKASSEZ (11. Dezember 2007)

bei mir is des problem auch.. es bleibt bei "authentifizierung" stehen..


----------



## the31 (11. Dezember 2007)

An Blizz : Wenn ihr mich nicht sofort on lasst kill ich den kleinen Gnom neben mir! 
-.- alles down, und hab heute urlaub ... -.-


----------



## Razoth (11. Dezember 2007)

bin gerad inner ini mit der gilde tank und healer werden geschmissen und disc 

also ist down


----------



## ink0gnito (11. Dezember 2007)

was für ja ne ist klar?
Denkst du, das nur ihr leichen, kühe usw. gewinnt oder was?
@Vreen


----------



## andresjun (11. Dezember 2007)

bei mir tut auch nichts mehr ~~ dachte schon wurde gehackt ode sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dierna (11. Dezember 2007)

Server alle da,logg in server down
Ein paar englisch und französische realms sind auch offline,hat damit vieleicht irgendwas zu tun,oder blizz hat keine freie steckdose gehabt und hat die vom logg in server genommen um kaffee zu kochen^^


----------



## Korobal (11. Dezember 2007)

was ich an dieser stelle wie IMMER sehr schade finde das nirgends nen statement von blizz zu lesen ist ich find es echt traurig das die community ständig im ungewissen gelassen wird so brauchen sie sich über flame und oder mecker threads net wundern hatte erst gestern eine heisse diskussion mit meinem internetanbieter bei dem sind über mehrere tage die server down gewesene ging also weder telefon noch internet und es kamen keinerlei infos rüber und siehe da man konnte sich auf einen freien monat internet und telefon einigen da sie es versäumt hatten die kunden zu informieren aber ob blizzard sich dazu mal bereit erklähren würde ist fraglich der community in irgendeiner form entgegen zu kommen warum auch immer naja wurscht nu geht halt nix im moment wollt die kleine story eben posten baba ^^


----------



## dasEngelchen (11. Dezember 2007)

gleiches bei mir auf nethersturm


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (11. Dezember 2007)

Ali nix schuld


----------



## bravee (11. Dezember 2007)

Korobal schrieb:


> was ich an dieser stelle wie IMMER sehr schade finde das nirgends nen statement von blizz zu lesen ist ich find es echt traurig das die community ständig im ungewissen gelassen wird so brauchen sie sich über flame und oder mecker threads net wundern hatte erst gestern eine heisse diskussion mit meinem internetanbieter bei dem sind über mehrere tage die server down gewesene ging also weder telefon noch internet und es kamen keinerlei infos rüber und siehe da man konnte sich auf einen freien monat internet und telefon einigen da sie es versäumt hatten die kunden zu informieren aber ob blizzard sich dazu mal bereit erklähren würde ist fraglich der community in irgendeiner form entgegen zu kommen warum auch immer naja wurscht nu geht halt nix im moment wollt die kleine story eben posten baba ^^



blizzard schreibt normal immer die info beim loginfenster wenn etwas nicht stimmt, aber es scheint ja doch etwas gröberes zu sein wenn sogar das forum down ist, also unterlasse doch solche postings...

und ich bin noch immer drin, porte sogar hin und her, warum ihr alle geflogen seid weiß ich nicht, und es sind auch noch hier genug spieler im game.


----------



## GobliN (11. Dezember 2007)

Leute, liegt nicht an eurem Realm, sondern am Log-in Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach etwas geduldig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (11. Dezember 2007)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> was für ja ne ist klar?
> Denkst du, das nur ihr leichen, kühe usw. gewinnt oder was?
> @Vreen





warte, lass mich kurz überlegen,
ähmmmmmmmmmmm...

JA


----------



## Esperanto (11. Dezember 2007)

Momentan hab' ich die gleichen Probleme - Einloggen nicht möglich


----------



## ed_hommer (11. Dezember 2007)

Láme schrieb:


> HeyHo liebe WoW&Buffed.de community!
> 
> Wie siehts bei euch aus? Koennt ihr euch einloggen? Bei mir komm dierekt die Meldung "Fehlgeschlagen" - ist das bei euch auch so, oder muss ich mir gedanken machen!? =D
> 
> lG


----------



## ink0gnito (11. Dezember 2007)

Ja das glaubst aber auch nur du ;D
Grml will das login server geht, damit ich euch leichen, kühe, elefanten zähne in den arsch tretten kann =D
Btw. seltsam das gestern ally 80% der games gewann :x#
Aber neeein, nur die horde gewinnt xD


----------



## DrachenBlut (11. Dezember 2007)

Teldrassil ebenfalls tot ... dachte zuerst, liegt an meinem Pc, bis ich mal drauf kam, bei buffed zu guggn, dass ich doch nicht die einzige bin (da europe ja auch down ist) xD. 
geh ich mal putzen, wann mach ich das schonmal +muhaha+ xDD


----------



## bororokaa (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie immer - blizzard versäumt es alle zu informieren.
Bei mir bleibts auch immer bei Authentifizierung stecken...
dachte schon mir wurde mein account gehackt - passiert ja genug zur zeit.

bin echt schon am überlegen ob ich dass WoW nicht aufgeben soll. gibt ja soviele andere games - und mal erlich - das real bleibt schon ein bisschen auf der strecke wenn man viel zockt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na gut - mal gucken wie lange die brachen um die steckdose zu finden der den Server wieder in gang setzt!


----------



## 67cent (11. Dezember 2007)

zirkel auch down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann sich nur um stunden handeln laut blizz !!!


----------



## Vreen (11. Dezember 2007)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ja das glaubst aber auch nur du ;D
> Grml will das login server geht, damit ich euch leichen, kühe, elefanten zähne in den arsch tretten kann =D
> Btw. seltsam das gestern ally 80% der games gewann :x#
> Aber neeein, nur die horde gewinnt xD




das war abgesprochen innerhalb der horde,
wir haben euch gewinnen lassen damit ihr auf lange sicht nicht die motivation verliert und wir weiterhin ehre farmen können


----------



## Kenjira (11. Dezember 2007)

Schön zu sehen , daß man nicht alleine mit dem Problem dasteht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß Blizzi das schnell in den Griff bekommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grinsepaule (11. Dezember 2007)

Krass, was hier für ne Massenhysterie ausbricht ...

noch krasser, dass manche Leute (wenn auch nur sehr wenige) wohl echt krank machen, um zu zocken ...

Nun ja, in anderthalb Wochen hab ich Urlaub, bis dahin wirds wieder gehn ^^ *fg*

Für die Allianz


----------



## ed_hommer (11. Dezember 2007)

ja so ist das wird immer schlechter , kein anständigen support und dann kann man nicht mal spielen wann man will einfach nur schlecht und dafür machen die auch noch werbung, wollte auch gerade in ne ini


----------



## Deadsneak (11. Dezember 2007)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Öhm Deadsneak du liest deine texte schon auch selber oder? Ich fass mal kurz "Du bezahlst dafür das du mit deiner Lizenz auf dem server spielen kannst" wie willst du dat bitte bei nem Serverdown??? o.O


weiterhin steht in den nutzungsbedingungen (die ja keiner liest..), dass blizzard für ausfälle nicht haftet und die spieler keinen anspruch auf ersatz haben.. die freien tage, die uns blizzard schenkt sind rein aus kulanz (wer weiß, ob 12 jährige das wort überhaupt kennen).. ersetzen müssen sie weder die spielzeit, da in den bedingungen kein %-wert für die garantierte erreichbarkeit der server angegeben ist, noch irgendwelche items, die durch den crash eines servers verloren gehen (solange sie nicht direkt schuld an dem down sind).. wenn drin stehen würde, sie versichern den laufenden betrieb in 97% der zeit, hättest du möglicherweise anspruch, wenn du mehr als 21.6 stunden im monat nicht zocken kannst.. in den bedingungen steht, dass aufälle technischen ursprungs jederzeit auftreten können und dass blizzard nicht dafür haftet.. aus basta.. in der aktuellen situation ist es das beste, was blizzard tun kann, wenn sie bei einem serverdown gleich die ganze website vom netz nehmen.. ich als mitarbeiter hätte auch keine lust, 500 mal die selben kommentare von kiddies zu hören, die etwas verlangen, was ihnen garnicht gehört..
das problem an wow ist, dass es leider gottes aus marktstrategischen gründen ab 12 ist (ein paar bluteffekte rein und schon wäre es ab 16..) und viele kinder nicht wissen, was für rechte sie überhaupt haben und was sie verlangen dürfen.. hauptsache verlangen und wenn man die kiddies mal flamt, gibts gleichn ticket und 72h-ban.. leider machen die kids den großteil der "geldgeber" aus (bzw. ihre eltern..), weshalb blizzard nichts dagegen tut..
lest ein buch, geht mit euren freunden einen kaffee trinken.. wenn ihr nicht connecten könnt, könnt ihr nicht connecten.. such is life..
und vielleicht macht mal ein buffed-mitarbeiter den thread endlich zu.. meine oma weiß inzwischen sogar, dass der loginserver down ist und man nicht connecten kann..

so far.. sinan


----------



## Níght06 (11. Dezember 2007)

NEED WOW!!!!11q11


----------



## React82 (11. Dezember 2007)

Es steht doch nun eine Info beim Einloggen. Also macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd.


----------



## Throgan (11. Dezember 2007)

Habt ihr alle am Dienstag um 12Uhr nix zu tun?^^

Ne Spaß......bin ja auch net besser =)


----------



## was (11. Dezember 2007)

spiele zz 2games bzw hab ich install. 
wow login server down 
bf dienstags wartungsarbeiten  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*langweilig*


----------



## rayzy (11. Dezember 2007)

Zum Thema ausloggen wurde gekickt^^ kann net mehr rein.

Arthas


----------



## Stranga (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich find' das alles gar nicht so schlimm, so hatte ich wenigstens Zeit, mich mal wieder zu waschen. Und als ich zum Fenster rausgeschaut hab, hab ich festgestellt, daß wohl Herbst oder Winter geworden ist... Wenn ich jetzt noch rauskriege, welches Jahr wir haben, bin ich ja schon fast wieder RL-fähig!

Habt ihr eine Ahnung, was man gegen dieses komische Knurren im Bauchbereich machen kann? Da gab's 'ne Lösung, aber ich weiß einfach nicht mehr, welche...

Herzliche Grüße,
S.


----------



## Níght06 (11. Dezember 2007)

erst ma mach ich mir was zu fressen dann saug ich ma XD


----------



## Thangqoul (11. Dezember 2007)

veklor auch down seit gut ner 3/4 stunde


----------



## Luxa (11. Dezember 2007)

Das mit der unbestimmten Zeit ist dann doch wieder etwas entmutigend ^^.


----------



## F3iv3l (11. Dezember 2007)

rayzy schrieb:


> Zum Thema ausloggen wurde gekickt^^ kann net mehr rein.
> 
> Arthas



genau... 
und ich dachte schon, es läge an mir / am pc, viren o.ä. -.-


----------



## Salutaris (11. Dezember 2007)

bravee schrieb:


> blizzard schreibt normal immer die info beim loginfenster wenn etwas nicht stimmt, aber es scheint ja doch etwas gröberes zu sein wenn sogar das forum down ist, also unterlasse doch solche postings...
> 
> und ich bin noch immer drin, porte sogar hin und her, warum ihr alle geflogen seid weiß ich nicht, und es sind auch noch hier genug spieler im game.



entschuldige spielen wir das gleiche Spiel ?^^

also wenn die Leutz Infos schreiben dann ist das Problem wenn schon Stunden im Gange oder es kommt garnix ^^

wenn du die Nachrichten meinst die den wöchentlichen Wartungszeitraum einleiten muss ich dir leider sagen die haben damit nix zutun


----------



## Vreen (11. Dezember 2007)

Stranga schrieb:


> Ich find' das alles gar nicht so schlimm,




ist es auch nicht


----------



## Skydragoon13 (11. Dezember 2007)

Níght06 schrieb:


> erst ma mach ich mir was zu fressen dann saug ich ma XD



Erm ja dir wurde auch kein Angemessener Umgangston beigebracht oder?

Zum Thema nix besseres zutun = Schulfrei/Urlaub.. was soll man sonst machen?^^


----------



## F3iv3l (11. Dezember 2007)

Stranga schrieb:


> Ich find' das alles gar nicht so schlimm, so hatte ich wenigstens Zeit, mich mal wieder zu waschen. Und als ich zum Fenster rausgeschaut hab, hab ich festgestellt, daß wohl Herbst oder Winter geworden ist... Wenn ich jetzt noch rauskriege, welches Jahr wir haben, bin ich ja schon fast wieder RL-fähig!
> 
> Habt ihr eine Ahnung, was man gegen dieses komische Knurren im Bauchbereich machen kann? Da gab's 'ne Lösung, aber ich weiß einfach nicht mehr, welche...
> 
> ...




Schlafen hilft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann kannste dieses unangemessene Gefühl unterdrücken


----------



## Prieticus (11. Dezember 2007)

langweilig =(


----------



## Daffster (11. Dezember 2007)

ach mensch die paar mal server abstürze die laufen ja auch 24/7 bis auf mittwoch früh daher versteh ich nich warum man sich beschwert und einige gar dohen blizz aufzugeben -.- gut kostet geld und zeit aber besser als diese Privat Server die dauerhaft abstürzen......
scheiß drauf ich hab nich umsonst ne Xbox 360 *anschmeiß* XD LETS GO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Dezember 2007)

news^^


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2007)

*So, nun steht auch auf dem Startbildschirm eine entsprechende Meldung, dass sie Probleme mit dem Authetifizierungsserver haben.

Wie lange das dauern wird ist laut der Meldung nicht zu sagen.*

/edit: Gothic war schneller^^


----------



## Allyminator @ Thrall (11. Dezember 2007)

Oh yeah. Wenn ich mir das Geheule hier so anschaue, da frag ich mich doch echt, wie viele hier kein RL mehr haben. Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn hier manche Amok laufen würden, wenn sie mal nicht zocken können.
Wenn die Server down sind, dann geht mal raus ausm Keller vor die Tür, oder nehmt euch ein Buch und lest mal. Oder schaltet den Fernseher an, wenn ihr unbedingt einen Bildschirm vor euch haben müsst.

Und jetzt viel Spaß dabei, mich wegen meines Kommentars zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luxa (11. Dezember 2007)

Aber es ist schon sehr wichtig, dasss WoW auf russisch kommt, damit noch einige Millionen mehr Leutz zahlen können.
Da sich in letzter Zeit die Prob bei Blizz häufen, nehme ich an, die verwenden nicht gerade massig Ressourcen um eine stabile Spieleumgebung zu erhalten, sondern eher um ihr Geschäftsfeld zu erweitern. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Nivâ (11. Dezember 2007)

yeah sie arbeiten drann also hollt schnmal die sonnenbrille raus und ab in den liegestuhle das kann bis sommer dauern^^


----------



## delray (11. Dezember 2007)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> news^^




Oh, dat hört sich net gut an.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ultranenime (11. Dezember 2007)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> news^^




wenn sie noch net mal ne zeit schreiben dauerts eh noch stunden

dann zock ich testdrive unlimited oder räum mal meine hütte auf xD


----------



## Lomiraan (11. Dezember 2007)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> news^^


toll, und die ham keine ahnung wanns wieder geht ....


----------



## xXFoiXx (11. Dezember 2007)

Nochmal für alle, eure Server sind nicht umbedingt down!!! Mein Bruder (der sich schon früher eingeloggt hat) sitzt nebenmir und spielt seelenruig. Er hat auch keinen Disco oder ähnliches bekommen.
Hm... vielleicht will Blizz auch gegen die Erderwärmung kämpfen, Millionen von WoW Spielern die nicht spielen können wenn das nicht die Globale Erwärmung stopt? Was dann?


----------



## Lysle (11. Dezember 2007)

Deadsneak schrieb:


> weiterhin steht in den nutzungsbedingungen (die ja keiner liest..), dass blizzard für ausfälle nicht haftet und die spieler keinen anspruch auf ersatz haben.. die freien tage, die uns blizzard schenkt sind rein aus kulanz (wer weiß, ob 12 jährige das wort überhaupt kennen).. ersetzen müssen sie weder die spielzeit, da in den bedingungen kein %-wert für die garantierte erreichbarkeit der server angegeben ist, noch irgendwelche items, die durch den crash eines servers verloren gehen (solange sie nicht direkt schuld an dem down sind).. wenn drin stehen würde, sie versichern den laufenden betrieb in 97% der zeit, hättest du möglicherweise anspruch, wenn du mehr als 21.6 stunden im monat nicht zocken kannst.. in den bedingungen steht, dass aufälle technischen ursprungs jederzeit auftreten können und dass blizzard nicht dafür haftet.. aus basta.. in der aktuellen situation ist es das beste, was blizzard tun kann, wenn sie bei einem serverdown gleich die ganze website vom netz nehmen.. ich als mitarbeiter hätte auch keine lust, 500 mal die selben kommentare von kiddies zu hören, die etwas verlangen, was ihnen garnicht gehört..
> das problem an wow ist, dass es leider gottes aus marktstrategischen gründen ab 12 ist (ein paar bluteffekte rein und schon wäre es ab 16..) und viele kinder nicht wissen, was für rechte sie überhaupt haben und was sie verlangen dürfen.. hauptsache verlangen und wenn man die kiddies mal flamt, gibts gleichn ticket und 72h-ban.. leider machen die kids den großteil der "geldgeber" aus (bzw. ihre eltern..), weshalb blizzard nichts dagegen tut..
> lest ein buch, geht mit euren freunden einen kaffee trinken.. wenn ihr nicht connecten könnt, könnt ihr nicht connecten.. such is life..
> und vielleicht macht mal ein buffed-mitarbeiter den thread endlich zu.. meine oma weiß inzwischen sogar, dass der loginserver down ist und man nicht connecten kann..
> ...




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klar ist sowas ärgerlich, aber man kann auch andere Sachen erledigen während des Serverdowns. Ich z.b. geh nu endlich mal raus und lass mir n anständigen Haarschnitt verpassen ( Ist seit 2 Wochen in vergessenheit geraten durch das druidenleveln im urlaub)


----------



## Shenita (11. Dezember 2007)

Oh, naja dann hab ich wohl genügend Zeit um mir auf Buffed die Geschichte von WoW weiter durchzulesen bevor ich in die Arbeit geh.   :-)


----------



## Alamor (11. Dezember 2007)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> news^^



Nö, blizzard schaltet jetzt alle Rechner ab weil schon jeder Millionär ist.


----------



## Daffster (11. Dezember 2007)

*grml* liegt bei einem von euch schnee? ich will verdammt nochmal SCHNEE XD!!!


----------



## Valkyria_ (11. Dezember 2007)

Dalvengyr und teldrassil sin au hinüber,....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...für was zahl ich hier eigentlich, um so nen mist laufend zu erleben? da habbsch keen bock druff.........grml


----------



## Môrticielle (11. Dezember 2007)

Mal für die Kiddies, die es nicht kapieren: Die Spielserver sind up, aber der Authentifizierungsserver ist down. Das bedeutet, daß ihr nicht auf die laufenden Spieleserver gelassen werdet, da nicht überprüft werden kann, ob ihr dazu berechtigt seid. 

Und bei dem Geheule, das man hier schon wieder lesen kann, wünsche ich mir, daß das Problem noch möglichst lange anhält. Ich würde zwar jetzt auch gerne spielen, aber da ich in der Lage bin, mich auch mit anderen Dingen zu beschäftigen (Haushalt, Beruf etc.), bringt mich das Warten nicht um. Aber das zunehmende geheule armer Kinderseelen hier im Forum würde mich sehr amüsieren. ^^


----------



## bigenni (11. Dezember 2007)

macht doch mal was sinnvolles???...z.b. aufräumen,bierflaschen wegschaffen,eine gemütliche plauderrunde mit der freundin...ggggg


----------



## Derrty (11. Dezember 2007)

HAHA, lol ich bastel da an mein router rum, dann am proxy, hab mein pc voll durchsucht, und es geht immer noch nicht,...

Denk ich mir gestern is ja noch gegangen, also mach ich ne syswiederherstellung und es geht immer noch nicht xD

dann geh ich auf buffed.de und das erste im forum wow down xDDDD loooL
menno die ganze arbeit für nix xD


----------



## Deadsneak (11. Dezember 2007)

Valkyria_ schrieb:


> Dalvengyr und teldrassil sin au hinüber,.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann kündige deinen vertrag


----------



## Níght06 (11. Dezember 2007)

IOFMG...........WOW IMA NO DOQWN° 1111111^^^^^^^^


jo......      bin ma duschen


----------



## Deadsneak (11. Dezember 2007)

Valkyria_ schrieb:


> Dalvengyr und teldrassil sin au hinüber,.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann kündige deinen vertrag
@lysle: beruhigend zu wissen, dass man nicht zu 100% von kiddies umgeben ist.. ;-)


----------



## Krenjin (11. Dezember 2007)

ich mag erdbeereis !!! 

btw. WOW TEURER PLS!!!


----------



## 481Nummer1 (11. Dezember 2007)

also ich konnte die ganze zeit zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und mich somit von meinen schmerzen ablenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## delray (11. Dezember 2007)

Ach Leude, ruhig Blut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wird schon...ich bin auch etwas verärgert, hab heut Krankenschein nehmen müssen. Hab gedacht, schön...mal ganz locker zocken...BÄM...Server down. Was solls, schmeiss ich halt die 360 an.


----------



## MunichP (11. Dezember 2007)

http://www.miniclip.com/


man beschäfftigt euch^^


----------



## Lomiraan (11. Dezember 2007)

Was ist aber, wenn Blizz das nur macht um uns zu zeigen wie hammer anhängig wir sind?

Vll. wollen sie uns bleichgesichtige Zocker dazu bringen mal wieder an die komische Welt hinter unsere Haustüre zu denken ^^

Gemäß nach Tagestipp:

Bringt eure Freunde mit nach Azeroth, aber geht auch mal mit ihnen raus (bei dem wêtter??) ^^


----------



## Niggey (11. Dezember 2007)

rofl is ja echt übel kaum gehn de server mal net heuln se alle rum und wissen net was se anstelln solln haha echt unglaublich kennt ihr auch noch was andres als wow?


----------



## bonchito (11. Dezember 2007)

ich gesell mich mal dazu ^,^ 
hey hat doch auch was gutes, man soll schließlich nach jeder stunde vorm pc 15 min pause machen, jetzt können das alle zocker mal nachholen ^^
macht doch keinen stress... charas laufen nicht weg


----------



## Arkanda (11. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir schneits wie die Hölle, von daher werd ich mich heute sicherlich nicht aus dem Haus bewegen und schließe mich heute mal der whine Fraktion an. Pöses Blizzard ( sowohl hier als auch in Frankreich )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ultranenime (11. Dezember 2007)

Valkyria_ schrieb:


> Dalvengyr und teldrassil sin au hinüber,.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




DALVENGYR FTW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stockei (11. Dezember 2007)

Steht im offi-Forum etwas über die Login Server?Ich weiß, dass sie für die meisten nicht erreichbar sind (foren), aber vllt kommt ja jemand rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
Mfg


----------



## Norentil (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich hau mich mal zum Friseur, wurde eh schon Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moerbinho (11. Dezember 2007)

bigenni schrieb:


> macht doch mal was sinnvolles???...z.b. aufräumen,bierflaschen wegschaffen,eine gemütliche plauderrunde mit der freundin...ggggg



Dir ist aber schon klar das 0,00018% der User, laut ersten Schätzungen, Bier trinken dürften und soziale Kontakte mit Frauen pflegen.


----------



## magiex (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja Server down, aber dafür habe einige neue Sachen entdeckt:

Die neue Instanz "Draussen" mit Ini weiten Buff "frische Luft" 
Den neue Skill "duschen"
Die epische Quest "Wäsche waschen" mit dem neuen Ingi-Schmuckstück "Waschmaschine"


----------



## Tommybee70 (11. Dezember 2007)

Leute es Interessiert niemanden ob Ihr auf Euren Scheiss Realm kommt oder nicht. Wir müssten jetzt mittlerweile alle die Nachricht gelesen haben von Blizzard und müssen halt abwarten. 

Armes Deutschland was da heran wächst....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayer2007 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ja kein einloggen möglich ka wieso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krenjin (11. Dezember 2007)

Niggey schrieb:


> rofl is ja echt übel kaum gehn de server mal net heuln se alle rum und wissen net was se anstelln solln haha echt unglaublich kennt ihr auch noch was andres als wow?




ich würde mich gerne mal mehr mit dir beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie gehts so wo kommste her? ^^


----------



## Lomiraan (11. Dezember 2007)

magiex schrieb:


> Naja Server down, aber dafür habe einige neue Sachen entdeckt:
> 
> Die neue Instanz "Draussen" mit Ini weiten Buff "frische Luft"
> Den neue Skill "duschen"
> Die epische Quest "Wäsche waschen" mit dem neuen Ingi-Schmuckstück "Waschmaschine"




LOOL^^


----------



## Seaumais (11. Dezember 2007)

Scheiß auf WoW.. wenns down is, dann gehts ned anders.. und Leute die Spätschicht haben juckt das eh nich... bis heut abend um 22 uhr wirds wieder laufen ^^ 

also spiel spass noch beim geflame und geheule (wodurch das auch nicht schneller wieder on kommt)


----------



## Daffster (11. Dezember 2007)

delray schrieb:


> Ach Leude, ruhig Blut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ach is die auch so verstaubt wie meine *pust.... staubtornado..... hatschi..... doof guck....... anmachtz..... Yippi* XD


----------



## Lomiraan (11. Dezember 2007)

Slayer2007 schrieb:


> Ja kein einloggen möglich ka wieso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Blitzmerker xD


----------



## bigenni (11. Dezember 2007)

loooooooooooooool


----------



## Salutaris (11. Dezember 2007)

bigenni schrieb:


> macht doch mal was sinnvolles???...z.b. aufräumen,bierflaschen wegschaffen,eine gemütliche plauderrunde mit der freundin...ggggg



hehe jo ganz ungewohnt mal wieder die Farbe des Teppichs wiederzuerkennen 

und das mit den Flaschen ist auch ne gute Sache wenn man auf den weg zum Klo schon wie auf Rollen läuft ist so nen Serverdown vieleicht ganz ok ^^

mal gucken wie die Frau vom Norma guckt wenn man mit 4 Säcken angelaufen kommt ^^


----------



## Shortey (11. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt auch erwachsene die das nicht verstehen also es sind nicht nur die Kinder


----------



## Thorrin (11. Dezember 2007)

Tja, heute ist es mal wieder so weit!!! Sie bekommens net auf die Reihe!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRindvieh (11. Dezember 2007)

ich sag da nur ein Lautes L2Lesen! Die server sind nicht down ... jeder der hier schreibt <servername> ist down/put oder whatever ihr für bezeichnung benutzt müsste nur mal die augen auf machen ... den in eurem "Einloggbildschirm" ist an der linken seite so ne schöne beschreibung was los ist

Btw Haha bin ingame weil ich net kickt wurde wie auch viele andere des servers Krag'jin


----------



## Tommybee70 (11. Dezember 2007)

Slayer2007 schrieb:


> Ja kein einloggen möglich ka wieso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag mal bist du noch ganz da? Es steht doch in der Nachricht von Blizzard!!!!
Ein Tip von mir: Geh wieder zur Schule und pass ein bissl auf wenn der Lehrer was erzählt dann klappt es auch im Leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andres77 (11. Dezember 2007)

Niggey schrieb:


> rofl is ja echt übel kaum gehn de server mal net heuln se alle rum und wissen net was se anstelln solln haha echt unglaublich kennt ihr auch noch was andres als wow?




unterhalten uns gerade im ts darüber habe grad nur gemeint sollten mal echt hergehen voll nen ganzen tag alle server ausschalten grins ....... mein kollege sagt zu mir da würden doch glatt die hälfte alller wow suchtis sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Andre


----------



## montzz (11. Dezember 2007)

Deadsneak schrieb:


> weiterhin steht in den nutzungsbedingungen (die ja keiner liest..), dass blizzard für ausfälle nicht haftet und die spieler keinen anspruch auf ersatz haben.. die freien tage, die uns blizzard schenkt sind rein aus kulanz (wer weiß, ob 12 jährige das wort überhaupt kennen).. ersetzen müssen sie weder die spielzeit, da in den bedingungen kein %-wert für die garantierte erreichbarkeit der server angegeben ist, noch irgendwelche items, die durch den crash eines servers verloren gehen (solange sie nicht direkt schuld an dem down sind).. wenn drin stehen würde, sie versichern den laufenden betrieb in 97% der zeit, hättest du möglicherweise anspruch, wenn du mehr als 21.6 stunden im monat nicht zocken kannst.. in den bedingungen steht, dass aufälle technischen ursprungs jederzeit auftreten können und dass blizzard nicht dafür haftet.. aus basta.. in der aktuellen situation ist es das beste, was blizzard tun kann, wenn sie bei einem serverdown gleich die ganze website vom netz nehmen.. ich als mitarbeiter hätte auch keine lust, 500 mal die selben kommentare von kiddies zu hören, die etwas verlangen, was ihnen garnicht gehört..
> das problem an wow ist, dass es leider gottes aus marktstrategischen gründen ab 12 ist (ein paar bluteffekte rein und schon wäre es ab 16..) und viele kinder nicht wissen, was für rechte sie überhaupt haben und was sie verlangen dürfen.. hauptsache verlangen und wenn man die kiddies mal flamt, gibts gleichn ticket und 72h-ban.. leider machen die kids den großteil der "geldgeber" aus (bzw. ihre eltern..), weshalb blizzard nichts dagegen tut..
> lest ein buch, geht mit euren freunden einen kaffee trinken.. wenn ihr nicht connecten könnt, könnt ihr nicht connecten.. such is life..
> und vielleicht macht mal ein buffed-mitarbeiter den thread endlich zu.. meine oma weiß inzwischen sogar, dass der loginserver down ist und man nicht connecten kann..
> ...




sehr schöne Ansprache und ich  gebe dir da voll und ganz recht


----------



## Stockei (11. Dezember 2007)

Bis zu Authentifizierung komm ich schon wieder, vorher war ja fehlgeschlagen die ganze zeit! Vielleicht ist das ein Zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
mfg


----------



## Sebasti92 (11. Dezember 2007)

Wir werden alle sterben!!!!


----------



## Ascia (11. Dezember 2007)

Achwas da steht noch neben dran dass die Probleme mit dem Autoidentifizierung haben...
Des kriegen die schon gelich wieder hin


----------



## Lomiraan (11. Dezember 2007)

Stockei schrieb:


> Bis zu Authentifizierung komm ich schon wieder, vorher war ja fehlgeschlagen die ganze zeit! Vielleicht ist das ein Zeichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Glaub ich leider eher nich.

Aber ich mein ja nur, man klickt alle paar seks auf Aktualisieren, und es gibt sechs neue posts xD


----------



## betasux (11. Dezember 2007)

Hehe jo bin bestimmt schon 3x gestorben war gerade dabei Litanei der Verdammnis zu machen grad mit Ruul im Fight gewsen als disco kam


----------



## Stockei (11. Dezember 2007)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> Glaub ich leider eher nich.
> 
> Aber ich mein ja nur, man klickt alle paar seks auf Aktualisieren, und es gibt sechs neue posts xD



jo das stimmt, das verwundert mich echt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Nehemiah (11. Dezember 2007)

na toll, werd wegen meiner kack inet verbindung rausgeworfen und komm nich mehr rein... gut, denk ich mir, zock ich halt ein bissel tabula rasa.... aber da sind auch die server down!!! so ne kacke!!!


----------



## Daffster (11. Dezember 2007)

*Wo ichs gerade sehe an ALLE die krank blau oder was weiß ich machen ich emphehl euch PIMP Your Wohnzimmer xD Stellt eure Weihnachtsbäumchen auf das wer dich jetzt machen xD*


----------



## Smulf (11. Dezember 2007)

und wieder mal die Authentifizierung -.-

hoffen wir mal das es net zu lange dauert *hmpf*

MfG


----------



## Goodzifert (11. Dezember 2007)

Láme schrieb:


> HeyHo liebe WoW&Buffed.de community!
> 
> Wie siehts bei euch aus? Koennt ihr euch einloggen? Bei mir komm dierekt die Meldung "Fehlgeschlagen" - ist das bei euch auch so, oder muss ich mir gedanken machen!? =D
> 
> lG



Bei mir kommt nur "Authentifizierung" (Oh Gott, hoffetlich hab ich das richtig geschrieben), und dann irgendwann "Serververbinung unterbrochen"


----------



## Tommybee70 (11. Dezember 2007)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> Wir werden alle sterben!!!!



Oh nein ihr seit bereits tot wisst es nur nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrachenBlut (11. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mir da jetzt nicht komplett alles durchgelesen aber paar Sachen:

klar, aufregen nur weil der Server mal, 1, 2, paar stunden down ist mein Gott ,genau wir werden alle sterben ^^.
sich DANN aber über die Leute aufregen, die sich aufregen find ich noch viel schlimmer. Ihr lungert doch auch gerade hier im Forum rum, nicht ? =)

Das ist das gleiche wenn ich mal nachts um drei online bin und im Handelschannel zum 1235684323 mal lese
"Ihr habt auch nichts bessres zu tun, als jetzt hier on zu sein, seit alle arbeitslos/kleine Kinder" -> und was ist mit der Person, dies geschrieben hat? -> welch Ironie.

Gibt genug Leute, die auch einfach mal Urlaub/frei haben (noch 4 Wochen, harrharr ^^) und die meisten regen sich auch nur fun auf und machen über sich selbst Späßchen ^^. 


muhahahahaha +flamen wollt+  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wat freu ich mich jetz auf die Antworten +kicher+


----------



## Ðiablø (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja klasse...


Also nach meinem Geschmack reichts langsam.

Das mit dem nicht einloggen können, wird Blizzard nicht so schnell beheben.


----------



## bigenni (11. Dezember 2007)

weihnachtsbaum?????????...hmmm...na neeeee....wozu...ja iss denn bald weihnachten


----------



## Arstiuri (11. Dezember 2007)

....was so ein technisches problem für ne diskussion nach sich zieht... hätte ich nie gedacht.

das wetter ist gut, also erfreut euch des lebens anstatt blizzard direkt verklagen zu wollen.


----------



## Shaadoon (11. Dezember 2007)

Also ich persönlich warte seit dem ersten Serverabsturz damals anno dazumal im MC immer noch auf die Meldung:



> Unsere Putzfrau ist über ein Kabel gesolpert,
> wir bitten die Unahnehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen
> und bedanken uns für ihre Geduld.



(Kleiner Insider)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Arstiuri schrieb:


> das wetter ist gut, also erfreut euch des lebens anstatt blizzard direkt verklagen zu wollen.



Gutes Wettter? Wo wohnst du? Dann komm ich dich mal besuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei uns regnets bei 2°C   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stockei (11. Dezember 2007)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> Glaub ich leider eher nich.
> 
> Aber ich mein ja nur, man klickt alle paar seks auf Aktualisieren, und es gibt sechs neue posts xD



Die GM's werden da so ein Programm haben wie CustomKick(wc3), da klicken se aufn X-Button und schon discst du! So vertrieiben die sich wahrscheinlich ihre Zeit, und unsereins meint dann gleich immer was er fürn kack Inet hat usw.! Und genauso machen ses jetzt, Login Server down->um das beheben zu können brauchen se weniger Traffic-> X X X X X X X usw. erstmal Discos reingehaun!
mfg


----------



## kwik (11. Dezember 2007)

NEIN... mr. tee hat den loginserver wieder lahm gelegt, um inruhe die irokesen klasse zu patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MunichP (11. Dezember 2007)

Noch ein Tipp für euch: Kauft euch 10 euro bei Pokerstars und verliert sie an mich!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jintou (11. Dezember 2007)

naja jetzt wo man sich nicht einloggen kann kann ich ja ma meine freundin anrufen xD oder nach neuen sachen für mein interface suchen^^ habe sonst nie zeit dazu gefunden


----------



## DrachenBlut (11. Dezember 2007)

kwik schrieb:


> NEIN... mr. tee hat den loginserver wieder lahm gelegt, um inruhe die irokesen klasse zu patchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WUHAHAHAHAAHAA +wegschmeiß+


----------



## tronxtronx (11. Dezember 2007)

Die Kiddi-Kritiker, ihr nervt aber auch gewaltig, ich bin selbst im gehobenem Alter, aber wenn ihr ständig mit solchen "Sprüchen" auf die "Kleinen" einredet, solltet ihr euch später nicht wundern wenn es mal anders rum wird - Stichwort, Altersheim. 
Nicht jeder WOW Spieler ist unter 18, die genauen Zahlen weis nur Blizzard, weder ihr noch ich wissen die Zahl, somit reine Vermutung.

Zur Technik, würde ich das bei meinem Arbeitgeber erlauben, wäre ich wohl gekündigt, ich weis nicht ob Blizzard redundante Server hat, aber sowas sollte man von einem Masterserver erwarten (Loginserver ist das gleiche, nur ist Login ein dehnbarer Begriff) oder sie haben eben ganz andere Probleme.

Ach ja, was ist wenn man Kaffee trinken war und ein Buch gelesen hat, da möchte man eben Spielen, diese ganzen Kellergeschichten könnt ihr Anderen, Gleichgesinnten, erzählen. Aber bitte nicht in einer Community wo es um WoW geht. 

Gruß


----------



## Deadsneak (11. Dezember 2007)

wenn man sich die entwicklung der jugend ansieht, hat man keine angst mehr, dass sie einem irgendwann den arbeitsplatz streitig machen.. die meisten kriegen nicht einmal einen anständigen deutschen satz auf den bildschirm.. viel spaß beim bewerbungsschreiben, wenn es denn soweit ist.. ;-)


----------



## Arstiuri (11. Dezember 2007)

> Gutes Wettter? Wo wohnst du? Dann komm ich dich mal besuchen tongue.gif
> Bei uns regnets bei 2°C hmmm.gif



wir haben zwar nur 6 grad aber sonne...

tief im westen wo die sonne verstaubt, also da in der nähe


----------



## DrachenBlut (11. Dezember 2007)

tronxtronx schrieb:


> Die Kiddi-Kritiker, ihr nervt aber auch gewaltig, ich bin selbst im gehobenem Alter, aber wenn ihr ständig mit solchen "Sprüchen" auf die "Kleinen" einredet, solltet ihr euch später nicht wundern wenn es mal anders rum wird - Stichwort, Altersheim.
> Nicht jeder WOW Spieler ist unter 18, die genauen Zahlen weis nur Blizzard, weder ihr noch ich wissen die Zahl, somit reine Vermutung.
> 
> Zur Technik, würde ich das bei meinem Arbeitgeber erlauben, wäre ich wohl gekündigt, ich weis nicht ob Blizzard redundante Server hat, aber sowas sollte man von einem Masterserver erwarten (Loginserver ist das gleiche, nur ist Login ein dehnbarer Begriff) oder sie haben eben ganz andere Probleme.
> ...




genau das , was ich sagen wollte ^^. bin zwar noch nicht in einem "gehobenen Alter" (20), daher freue ich mich, wenn mich jemand richtig ausdrücken kann ;D


----------



## betasux (11. Dezember 2007)

wat gutes wetter ? hab eben mal aus fenster geschaut und jetzt ist mir auch klar warum ich seit geraumer zeit friere. *erst mal alle Heizung an mach*


----------



## Skyko (11. Dezember 2007)

hmmm, die solln ma hinne machen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scarhead (11. Dezember 2007)

Malygos ist auch down


----------



## Olpi (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich sehe es kommen .. Log in server on.. alle woollen rein .. Log in server Douwn überlastet xD


----------



## ultranenime (11. Dezember 2007)

MunichP schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp für euch: Kauft euch 10 euro bei Pokerstars und verliert sie an mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich werd jetzt meine kakao tassen wegstellen die mitlerweile zu quark geworden sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grinsepaule (11. Dezember 2007)

4° C bei Dauerregen ... ideales Arbeitgeberwetter, wer will da schon raus ...


----------



## montzz (11. Dezember 2007)

DrachenBlut schrieb:


> ich hab mir da jetzt nicht komplett alles durchgelesen aber paar Sachen:
> 
> klar, aufregen nur weil der Server mal, 1, 2, paar stunden down ist mein Gott ,genau wir werden alle sterben ^^.
> sich DANN aber über die Leute aufregen, die sich aufregen find ich noch viel schlimmer. Ihr lungert doch auch gerade hier im Forum rum, nicht ? =)
> ...




joo hast schon recht aber ich kann net verstehen wie sich einige leute die keinen plan haben sich jedesmal über  blizz aufregen von wegen ohh man ich zahle 12 euro warum dauert das so lange usw


----------



## Níght06 (11. Dezember 2007)

XD ich roll ma in die dusche /afk


----------



## Níght06 (11. Dezember 2007)

XD ich roll ma in die dusche /afk


----------



## Burn2Cry (11. Dezember 2007)

He wir wärs wenn wir alle gleichzeitig bei Blizzard Support Hotline anrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arstiuri (11. Dezember 2007)

lordaeron geht wieder


----------



## Skyko (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub das alle Server on sind.
Man kann sich halt nur nicht einloggen xD


----------



## Môrticielle (11. Dezember 2007)

Moerbinho schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar das 0,00018% der User, laut ersten Schätzungen, Bier trinken dürften und soziale Kontakte mit Frauen pflegen.


Sich von Mammi das Essen kochen und die Hausarbeiten kontrollieren lassen zählt nicht wirklich zu "sozialen Kontakten mit Frauen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MunichP (11. Dezember 2007)

Burn2Cry schrieb:


> He wir wärs wenn wir alle gleichzeitig bei Blizzard Support Hotline anrufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bin dabei^^


----------



## Krenjin (11. Dezember 2007)

viele sinnlose kommentare von unwichtigen menschlichen individuen.... 
(ebenso wie meiner, nur ich mache darauf aufmerksam^^)


----------



## Stockei (11. Dezember 2007)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Sich von Mammi das Essen kochen und die Hausarbeiten kontrollieren lassen zählt nicht wirklich zu "sozialen Kontakten mit Frauen".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also doch kein sozialer kontakt ... mist!


----------



## DoppelRoffler (11. Dezember 2007)

Das Syndikat ---> gleiches Problem


----------



## Skyko (11. Dezember 2007)

Olpi schrieb:


> Ich sehe es kommen .. Log in server on.. alle woollen rein .. Log in server Douwn überlastet xD



hrhr seh ich auch kommen^^


----------



## Genomchen (11. Dezember 2007)

Hey voll krass, ich glaub der Authentifizerierungsserver geht nicht mehr. Ich komme nicht mehr ins WoW. Geht es euch auch so? Ich find das foll schlimm, weil ich hab keine Freunde und so und im echten Leben hab ich auch keine Bestätigung und so................also geh ich ned gerne raus.....ich hab auch schon schimmel zwischen den Zehen (sagt meine Mama) und meine Füsse hab ich seit zwei Jahren nichtmehr gesehen, das einzige was ich noch erkennen kann ist mein Nabel und den auch nur, wenn ich meine Nipel zur Seite schieb und sooo. /Ironie aus
Geht raus, lasst euch ein Bad ein, esst was, atmen nicht vergessen, treibt Sport, sucht euch ein 2tes Hobby (man glaubt es kaum, aber es gibt noch andere Hobbies), sucht euch nen Job, geht shoppen, macht liebe wie und mit wem auch immer, schließt Freundschaften, bewegt eure Schenkel, usw.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2007)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Sich von Mammi das Essen kochen und die Hausarbeiten kontrollieren lassen zählt nicht wirklich zu "sozialen Kontakten mit Frauen".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mwahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw musst ich grad feststellen dass mein Oblivion nicht mehr laufen will... dabei hab ich nix gemacht *heul*


----------



## Níght06 (11. Dezember 2007)

me2^^


----------



## Burn2Cry (11. Dezember 2007)

Krenjin schrieb:


> viele sinnlose kommentare von unwichtigen menschlichen individuen....
> (ebenso wie meiner, nur ich mache darauf aufmerksam^^)



auf deine beurteilung warn wir alle scharf....definiere unwichtig


----------



## Liriel (11. Dezember 2007)

und ich dachte schon irgendwas schlimmes, na wenns sonst nix is :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrachenBlut (11. Dezember 2007)

Krenjin schrieb:


> viele sinnlose kommentare von unwichtigen menschlichen individuen....
> (ebenso wie meiner, nur ich mache darauf aufmerksam^^)




ALLE Menschen sind wichtig! ^^ ne, im ernst - sinnlose Kommentare ja, aber lustig, also =)

neeeee, ich ruf nicht bei der Hotline an, bin doch 12 und arbeitslos, hab doch kein Geld (wo ist der Fehler in diesem Text? xDD)


----------



## Skyko (11. Dezember 2007)

da freud man sich nach der Schule auf nen schönes BG und dan sowas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leîja - Arthas (11. Dezember 2007)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Sich von Mammi das Essen kochen und die Hausarbeiten kontrollieren lassen zählt nicht wirklich zu "sozialen Kontakten mit Frauen".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muahahahahah pwned 

so long
Leîja


ps: ich bin schon weiter ^^ auf meinem bildschirm steht schon informationsaustausch >.< langsam bewegen sich die mühlen der gerechtigkeit, langsam aber stetig ^.^
ps2: JUHU BIN DRIN hf ihr s noch hier


----------



## Burn2Cry (11. Dezember 2007)

DrachenBlut schrieb:


> ALLE Menschen sind wichtig! ^^ ne, im ernst - sinnlose Kommentare ja, aber lustig, also =)
> 
> neeeee, ich ruf nicht bei der Hotline an, bin doch 12 und arbeitslos, hab doch kein Geld (wo ist der Fehler in diesem Text? xDD)



Der Fehler liegt bei "bin doch 12 und arbeitslos" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lomiraan (11. Dezember 2007)

jo...Ich dachte mir, Jawoll, heute haste mal echt Zeit, keinen streß wie sonst, udn dann: Sowas Buhuuu....^^

Aber mal do neben her, wer kennt denn ne schöne Seite mit nen paar minigames ?*ganzliebfrag*


----------



## DrachenBlut (11. Dezember 2007)

Burn2Cry schrieb:


> Der Fehler liegt bei "bin doch 12 und arbeitslos"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




rischtisch, 100 punkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nimue1981 (11. Dezember 2007)

juhuu, ich kann meine chars sehen.


----------



## Uhushuhu (11. Dezember 2007)

Also bei mir gehts gerade wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krenjin (11. Dezember 2007)

Burn2Cry schrieb:


> auf deine beurteilung warn wir alle scharf....definiere unwichtig



unwichtig in dem sinne, das es nichts bringt hier was zu schreiben, da blizzard diese seite nie besuchen wird, und eh genug damit zu tun hat, die login server wieder on zu bringen. soll heißen, viele unwichtige spieler, mit denen sich blizzard höchstens übers eigene forum auseinandersetzt.

nebenbei würde ich es wirklich begrüßen wenn, wow monatlich noch mehr kostet, dann sind so kleine kinder erstmal weg, weil eltern auch keine dukatenscheißer sind.........


----------



## Lomiraan (11. Dezember 2007)

JAJAAAAA
EAS GIBT EINEN GOTT!!!DADDELN BIS ZUM UMFALLN; ES GEHt^^


----------



## betasux (11. Dezember 2007)

juhuu bin wieder drin


----------



## Burn2Cry (11. Dezember 2007)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> jo...Ich dachte mir, Jawoll, heute haste mal echt Zeit, keinen streß wie sonst, udn dann: Sowas Buhuuu....^^
> 
> Aber mal do neben her, wer kennt denn ne schöne Seite mit nen paar minigames ?*ganzliebfrag*



www.jippii.de www.miniclip.de


----------



## Hunter.Fox (11. Dezember 2007)

Alexstraza down


----------



## NatRas (11. Dezember 2007)

so boy´s and girl´s bei mir geht´s wieder (nachtwache)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burn2Cry (11. Dezember 2007)

Gul'Dan immer noch down


----------



## Deadsneak (11. Dezember 2007)

tronxtronx schrieb:


> Nicht jeder WOW Spieler ist unter 18, die genauen Zahlen weis nur Blizzard, weder ihr noch ich wissen die Zahl, somit reine Vermutung



umso trauriger, dass dieser vermutlich in der realität höhere prozentsatz an erwachsenen mensche, keine ahnung von der welt hat.. das leben ist bekanntermaßen kein wunschkonzert.. und ganz ehrlich? wenn du dir die sprachliche begabung der user ansiehst, kannst du eigentlich mit gutem gewissen davon ausgehen, dass es zu 90% kinder sind.. oder geistig minderbemittelte erwachsene.. nun könnte man eine breite diskussion über unfähige eltern beginnen, die lieber an karriere und geld denken, als an die ordnungsgemäße erziehung ihrer kinder, aber das würde etwas den rahmen sprengen..
da du selbst angibst, dass du in gehobenem alter bist, solltest du dir erst recht sorgen machen und die kinder nicht auch noch in schutz nehmen.. unwissend deines alters möchte ich dich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass diese legasthenie-verseuchte jugend demnächst deine rente zahlen soll (!!), ob sie dazu fähig sein wird, ist eher fraglich..
werd hier nichts mehr dazu schreiben.. 90% der leser regen sich eh darüber auf (-> kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und den restlichen 10% brauche ich garantiert nichts zu erzählen, da sie sicher selber imstande sind, sich ein bild von de situation zu machen..


----------



## Lord Aresius (11. Dezember 2007)

Geht immer noch nicht.

Was denn da schon wieder los ???


----------



## Shenita (11. Dezember 2007)

Tja, ich kann wieder einloggen, muss aber gleich in die Arbeit. Naja dann, hf bis am Abend *winkt*


----------



## nimue1981 (11. Dezember 2007)

Also Forscherliga geht auf jedenfall wieder.


----------



## Burn2Cry (11. Dezember 2007)

juhuuuuu Gul'dan lebt wieder

---> CYA'all in my crosshairs


----------



## 5002 (11. Dezember 2007)

"Boah wofür zahl ich denn mein Geld ALDA?" 

Nunja schade ist es. Aber ich hoffe es dauert nich mehr lang^^


----------



## DrachenBlut (11. Dezember 2007)

Krenjin schrieb:


> unwichtig in dem sinne, das es nichts bringt hier was zu schreiben, da blizzard diese seite nie besuchen wird, und eh genug damit zu tun hat, die login server wieder on zu bringen. soll heißen, viele unwichtige spieler, mit denen sich blizzard höchstens übers eigene forum auseinandersetzt.
> 
> nebenbei würde ich es wirklich begrüßen wenn, wow monatlich noch mehr kostet, dann sind so kleine kinder erstmal weg, weil eltern auch keine dukatenscheißer sind.........




genau solche Kommentare meinte ich mit meinem Post... aufregen über Menschen, die sich aufregen...
Mir gehen die kleinen ingame auch des öfteren mal auf die Nerven klar, aber lass jedem seinen Spaß, sein Spiel. 

Ich denke nicht, dass hier jemand erwartet, dass Blizz hier liest und sofort denkt "mein Gott, wir müssen ihnen helfen!" - wir wollen hier wohl einfach nur ein bisschen schreiben und Spaß haben, albern oder nicht. 

"Ein echter Mensch ist, wer sein Kinderherz nicht verliert"

Genauso wie der andere Kommentar vorhin mit "Geht doch mal raus, bla" - wer sagt denn, dass die Leute, die jetzt im Moment hier im Forum sind , nur Stubenhocker sind und keine Freunde haben? xD. 
Also ich hab vier Wochen Urlaub, meine Freunde arbeiten (es ist Dienstag) und bei 3° und Regen geh ich nicht spazieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (11. Dezember 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> ...sucht euch ein 2tes Hobby...



Zählt da Hellgate London auch zu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt mal im Ernst, sind 90% der Community nicht fähig den Realmstatus richtig zu interpretieren? Ich lese nur was von <insert random DE Realm> down, wääähhhh fu Blizz. Dazu ab und an den 13€ Joker und den Schrei nach einem Tag Spielzeit.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, wenn etwas lange genug wiederholt wird es auch nicht zur Wahrheit. Blizzard ist das Authentifizierungssystem abgeschmiert und das nach allen Regeln der Kunst. Man kann sich weder in die Accountverwaltung noch ins, falls es gehen würde, Forum einloggen. Blizzard kann nicht feststellen ob ihr berechtigt seid euch einzuloggen und damit ist das Spiel dicht. Wer drin ist kann spielen, wer draussen ist sollte sich die Zeit anders vertreiben.

Ich persönlich empfinde es als Armutszeugnis für Blizzard dass so ein relevanter Teil des Serversystems einfach weg ist. Das kann sich normalerweise keine Firma in der Form erlauben ohne massive Probleme.


----------



## Burn2Cry (11. Dezember 2007)

oh alles klar warums net ging....
sie mussten den jahrmarkt abbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renko (11. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> mwahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hör mir auf mit diesem buglastigen Oblivion. Selbst auf meiner 360 stürzt es regelmäßig ab. *gr*


----------



## eMJay (11. Dezember 2007)

thrall ist immer noch tod


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2007)

Renko schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit diesem buglastigen Oblivion. Selbst auf meiner 360 stürzt es regelmäßig ab. *gr*


Also in der Zeit wo ichs gespielt hab hatte ich keinerlei Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt bekomm ich allerdings nur die Windoof-Fehlermeldung "oblivion.exe funktioniert nicht mehr", keine Ahnung warum.

Nun ja, aber egal, denn nun kann auch ich mich wieder einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hey, laut Blizz handelt es sich nur noch um Stunden, bis das Problem wieder behoben ist.


----------



## Tommybee70 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hunter.Fox schrieb:


> Alexstraza down





Burn2Cry schrieb:


> Gul'Dan immer noch down



Sagt mal seit ihr 2 eigentlich so bescheuert oder was? Nicht der Spiel Server ist down sondern der Login Server ihr Produkte eines Badelatschens. Fangt ihr hinten an zu lesen oder was? Es juckt niemanden ob Euer Realm down ist denn die Loginserver sind ja down. Es steht alles in der Nachricht von Blizzard drin.

Also manche habe sie hier mit dem Finger gemacht......


----------



## Cassiopheia (11. Dezember 2007)

man kann sich wieder einloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burn2Cry (11. Dezember 2007)

Tommybee70 schrieb:


> Sagt mal seit ihr 2 eigentlich so bescheuert oder was? Nicht der Spiel Server ist down sondern der Login Server ihr Produkte eines Badelatschens. Fangt ihr hinten an zu lesen oder was? Es juckt niemanden ob Euer Realm down ist denn die Loginserver sind ja down. Es steht alles in der Nachricht von Blizzard drin.
> 
> Also manche habe sie hier mit dem Finger gemacht......


junge.... wenn andere sagen sie können rein aber andere realms sind immer noch down dann denk mal über deine aussage nach


----------



## azap (11. Dezember 2007)

Sorogol schrieb:


> Blizzard Foren auch down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und ich dachte es liegt an meinen pc gut das es buffed gibt


----------



## MunichP (11. Dezember 2007)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> man kann sich wieder einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhh net bei mir!

Spielst du net auch auf Lordaeron?


----------



## Níght06 (11. Dezember 2007)

SO AM START !!^^^^


----------



## Níght06 (11. Dezember 2007)

JA ZOCKNE!


----------



## Tommybee70 (11. Dezember 2007)

Burn2Cry schrieb:


> junge.... wenn andere sagen sie können rein aber andere realms sind immer noch down dann denk mal über deine aussage nach



Kiddie glaubst du alles was die hier schreiben? Denk mal drüber nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Láme (11. Dezember 2007)

Japp bei moi gehts auch wieder ;D ..

Viel Spaß an all die, die wieder zocken koennen&dann, bis dann =D

ciaoi&lG


----------



## Vreen (11. Dezember 2007)

DrachenBlut schrieb:


> "Ein echter Mensch ist, wer sein Kinderherz nicht verliert"



ja herz vielleicht, aber seine auffassungsgabe und kognitiven fähigkeiten sollte man schon weiterentwickeln.


----------



## DrachenBlut (11. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> ja herz vielleicht, aber seine auffassungsgabe und kognitiven fähigkeiten sollte man schon weiterentwickeln.



deswegen heißt es auch "Kinderherz" und nicht wer immer ein kleines Baby bleibt =)


----------



## Mr. Nazjatar (11. Dezember 2007)

I'm horny


----------



## Mr. Nazjatar (11. Dezember 2007)

Freezing Dschihad!


----------



## Pelion (11. Dezember 2007)

Realm News

Derzeit besteht ein Problem mit unseren Authentifizierungsservern. Es ist zur Zeit nicht möglich in das Spiel, die Foren oder die Accountverwaltung einzuloggen. 
Die Verbindung im Spiel wird nicht unterbrochen, sollten sich Spieler aber ausloggen ist ein erneutes Einloggen nicht möglich bis das Problem gelöst ist. 

Wir arbeiten an einer Lösung des Problems.

Wir bitten um eure Geduld und euer Verständnis.


*12:30 MEZ: Wir gehen derzeit davon aus, dass die Authentifizierung in einigen Stunden wieder möglich ist.*


----------



## F3iv3l (11. Dezember 2007)

Pelion schrieb:


> Wir bitten um eure Geduld und euer Verständnis.
> *12:30 MEZ: Wir gehen derzeit davon aus, dass die Authentifizierung in einigen Stunden wieder möglich ist.*



es ist schon irgendwie eine bodenlose frechheit, 1 1/2 std. nachdem das Problem begonnen hat, zu schreiben, dass es in eiigen Stunden wieder behoben ist. Mit so einer Zeitangabe können sie sich natürlich auch 5 Stunden erlauben, weil diese sowas von ungenau ist... Frechheit!


----------



## sweetdruid (11. Dezember 2007)

wow wurde mit sofortiger wirkung abgeschaft, get a life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MunichP (11. Dezember 2007)

checks halt net! wieso jetzt manche spielen können und bei mir hat sich nix getaen!


----------



## Cassiopheia (11. Dezember 2007)

MunichP schrieb:


> mhh net bei mir!
> 
> Spielst du net auch auf Lordaeron?



Jo, ich spiel auf Lordaeron und es kommen grade alle on, also einfach nochmal probieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MunichP (11. Dezember 2007)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Jo, ich spiel auf Lordaeron und es kommen grade alle on, also einfach nochmal probieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich bin Shakagra auch 65 Hexa^^


thx


----------



## Dancer86 (11. Dezember 2007)

ICh will mein geld zurück!!!


----------



## MunichP (11. Dezember 2007)

das hole ich mir gerade beim pokern!^^


----------



## Donmoh (11. Dezember 2007)

Juhu kann wieder rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also einfach mal probiern !!

lg DonMoh


----------



## Lord Aresius (11. Dezember 2007)

F3iv3l schrieb:


> es ist schon irgendwie eine bodenlose frechheit, 1 1/2 std. nachdem das Problem begonnen hat, zu schreiben, dass es in eiigen Stunden wieder behoben ist. Mit so einer Zeitangabe können sie sich natürlich auch 5 Stunden erlauben, weil diese sowas von ungenau ist... Frechheit!




Find ich auch nicht richtig. Immerhin zahlt man ja für eine Dienstleistung, die nicht erbracht wird.


----------



## Nol der Hunter (11. Dezember 2007)

F3iv3l schrieb:


> es ist schon irgendwie eine bodenlose frechheit, 1 1/2 std. nachdem das Problem begonnen hat, zu schreiben, dass es in eiigen Stunden wieder behoben ist. Mit so einer Zeitangabe können sie sich natürlich auch 5 Stunden erlauben, weil diese sowas von ungenau ist... Frechheit!




So einfach ist das alles nicht. 
Normalerweise wird die Last der "Einlogger" über die Zeit verteilt. Das Authentifizierungssystem ist nicht dafür ausgelegt, dass sich 2 Mio Spieler gleichzeitig anmelden. Die drehen die auth-server wieder auf und zack in 1 Minute sind die wieder down. Da ist guter Rat bestimmt teuer.

Was ich sagen will ist, dass die nicht nur aufs Knöpchen drücken müssen und alles wird wieder gut.
Wahrscheinlich sagen sie "in einigen Stunden", damit die Leute endlich aufhören wie verrückt ihr Passwort
ins Login zu hämmern. 

lg
Nol


----------



## lafina (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds einfach nur zum kotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da hab ich nach langem endlich mal wieder einen "ganzen" Tag Zeit für WOW und dann dieser Mist hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenns wirklich noch mehrere Stunden dauert, müssten die uns eigentlich einen freien, also unbezahlten Tag schenken oder unser Abo um einen Tag verlängern ! So seh ich das!!! Immer hin zahlen wir für 
Tag hin oder her !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (11. Dezember 2007)

ich fasse mal alle Threads zusammen zu diesem Thema:


MIMIMIMIMI !

Torrance


----------



## Sivil (11. Dezember 2007)

das geheule ist immer wieder das selbe.. zitat: " scheiß Blizz, ich zahle nicht um sonst 13€ , was machen die mit dem geld , ich will erstattung, usw" 

bei einem komplexem netzwerk kann ein ausfall immer passieren! 

und die leute die sich wegen den kosten sorgen machen sollten mal geneu ihre kontoauszüge betrachten, Blizz bucht jeden monat 1 (ein) Tag später ab als im Vormonat .. errechnet sich aus den 4x Mittwoch Serverdown = 1Tag keine Spielemöglichkeit +- unvorhersehbare Ausfälle. 
demzufolge schenkt euch blizz eh jeden Monat 1 tag. 
wenn es euch net passt , löscht doch einfach eure chars und spielt wieder PacMan


----------



## MunichP (11. Dezember 2007)

bin auch drinne


----------



## Dancer86 (11. Dezember 2007)

lafina schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur zum kotzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ja genau der meinung bin ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich arbeite selbst im fitness studio und wir können auch net die leute einfach so rausschmeissen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn man für etwas bezahlt was nicht funktioniert dann ist das echt zum kotzen


----------



## Toyuki (11. Dezember 2007)

lafina schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur zum kotzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Zeit wo die / der Server nicht erreichbar ist wird dir ersetzt 

und alle die Rumheulen wie shice etc das is dann zoggt doch ein anderes MMO das is überall das gleich ob nun HdRO Tabula Rasa(oder wie das heißt) Server probleme haben die alle mal


----------



## Dinah (11. Dezember 2007)

Die Realms gehen, lediglich der Login Server ist down. Wer im Spiel ist, merkt nichts davon.


----------



## Methanol (11. Dezember 2007)

Login-Server wieder on !!!


----------



## Pomela (11. Dezember 2007)

Methanol schrieb:


> Login-Server wieder on !!!



korrekt!


----------



## derpainkiller (11. Dezember 2007)

Yihaaaaaaaa


----------



## lafina (11. Dezember 2007)

geht doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagolus (11. Dezember 2007)

WOW Login Server Down trifft WoW User kritisch ^^


----------

